# Intro Vid Competition



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello Tempers! Tiny here!

I've got a little challenge for some of you!

*Task:* Your task is to create a little intro video for my game reviews! I just want something I can put at the beginning of my reviews so I can be a bit more professional :3 I would honestly do this myself but I have not the resources or skillz to do so at this moment. So asking for your guyses help is the only thing I can do right now!

*Requirements:* Not much requirements because I don't want to limit your creativity but:
1. Must include "TinyReviews" somewhere (as that is my youtube channel).
2. Must not exceed 30 seconds in length.
3. Needs sound. (Please, not copyrighted music though!) Kudos if you can create a theme song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




4. Also, please note that I'm not sure I will be limited to DS reviews in the future, so you don't have to specifically only say DS reviews!
5. Video quality: Video size must be 640x480, .mpg, .wmv .avi or .mp4 extension is accepted. Preferred to be in DivX/XviD in a .avi extension of h.264 in a .mp4 extension.
Optional:
- Intro can lead up to a "presenting..." screen where I will just add in a screenie or something as a title screen for the current review.

There are really no limitations to the style or anything (it could be a flash animation for all I care); it just has to look presentable and hooking (like attention grabbing)!

*Prizes:* I don't have that much to offer (since I am a poor almost-college student), but I do have a SCDS1 (Supercard DS ONE) I'm willing to give away as a prize to whoever makes the intro vid I like the most! Notice I didn't say best because who am I to judge your video making skills?
*EDIT: There will be two winners, a first place winner, and then a runner up! The winner will get to choose from either the SCDS1 or the $10 coupon towards Shoptemp and the runner up will receive whatever is not picked! *

*Deadline:* July 31st! You guys have a whole full month to create this! Goodluck and have fun!

*How do I submit?* Good question! You can upload it to a video service (like youtube) and post the video in this thread. Or, you can just PM the link to me.

I want to make it fair so I'm going to say *one entry per person.* But I'm going to let people post up as many as they want before the deadline (but if there's more than one entry when the deadline hits, I'm only going to take their first entry) so that they can get other's (and mine) opinions and be able to revise/choose. I'll give anyone suggestions if they ask.

If you have any questions, please do ask! If you need to ask if I like a certain song, or anything regarding my personal taste, don't hesitate!


----------



## iFish (Jul 3, 2010)

B-b-b-b-b-but i just got my DSONE today D:<

Oh well.... i am not great. i cannot ever edit my own videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just re-take them till its perfect


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 3, 2010)

I might try. I mean, I could always use another flashcart for my collection :3


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 3, 2010)

will try to enter the contest
will start tommorow


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 3, 2010)

Teehee, good news! Shoptemp (Costello actually) has generously offered a $10 coupon towards Shoptemp! So now, there will be two winners! The first place winner will pick either the SCDS1 OR the $10 coupon. And then the runner up will get whatever the first place winner did not pick! That will, people will have more chances of winning and I might like more than one intro vid :]


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 3, 2010)

I can compose the theme song, no problem... I'm burned out working with videos, though. I don't want to handle that kind of job for a while.

In case anybody comes up with a cool video but can't compose, shoot me a PM... we can work some weird prize split up, possibly?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I may contribute, but I don't care for a reward.

Also, expect a ton of crappy "After-Effected" videos that plagiarize tutorials from videocopilot. I see that all too often and it makes me sick.

Good luck on finding a winner.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 3, 2010)

this is a good idea Tinymonkeyt !
but I don't think I would have time and skills to do anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



though, I would have loved to make something like a French TV video gaming channel :
they made a short intro (20sec) in retro gaming style.

I wish good luck to all participants and wait to see what will be created


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmm... I'll try to come up with something good, hopefully I'll be back from France before August.

If I win (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I'll consider myself the luckiest person on this planet give the DSONE (or the $10) to someone else again.

Good luck to all contestants!


----------



## Chaosruler (Jul 3, 2010)

Tiny you are the only person right now giving SCDS1 as a prize, recently I've seen too many SCDS2 raffles x)


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Why is everyone into giving recently?

I might enter if I think of a good idea, but chances are I won't, good luck


----------



## riverchen (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay! I want another flashcart for my fail R4ui! Placeholder for vid here.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 3, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Also, expect a ton of crappy "After-Effected" videos that plagiarize tutorials from videocopilot. I see that all too often and it makes me sick.


I haven't seen this happen anywhere, but I also haven't looked for it. I did see it one time though, however, it was to show the outcome of a tutorial.
I don't think it's bad to use something from a tutorial though. I mean, most people don't know how to use AfterEffects.
Screw that, they just need to play around with the effects like I do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I don't know if I'm joining this competition... school shizzle, ya'know?


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 3, 2010)

well if you use a tutorial as a tutorial i dont see anything wrong with it~

but its a different thing if you use it as a template~


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 3, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> but its a different thing if you use it as a template~


That's what I'm talking about. People always change NOTHING but maybe text (stupid name). It really frustrates me when I work my but off not using guides to figure out how to do some cool things and some ass holes jump in using Andy Kramer stuff like they just did 5 tutorials for a 1 minute video, poorly done if I do say so myself, and win the competition (district comp won by noob retard).

Oooh yeah, and use Windows Movie Maker if you want to win. That's some Hollywood shit right there. :melow:


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 3, 2010)

Lets try and get the discussion back on topic, and away from complaining about entries that haven't even been created yet and videos made for other competitions shall we?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 3, 2010)

Might give this a try, will have to download a few of your vids for footage. I'm not too good with nicely fonted titles though so what I do make will be thrown together on Photoimpact.


----------



## gigsniper (Jul 3, 2010)

So all we gotta do is make a youtube video and post it here or PM her??


----------



## waffle1995 (Jul 4, 2010)

how many different videos can we submit.
im pretty good at making intro but barely have time these day


----------



## heavyknight (Jul 4, 2010)

Questions - Personal taste in BGM? (From Anime-related to Sonic's vocals to just about anything, included) Just curious~
Submission question, can one entry be entered as one but contain multiples? Need a little clarification.
IE - 
[15 Seconds/Intro 1] -> [15~30 Seconds/Intro 2] -> [Intro 3] -> 4 -> So on. Also, one entry only or a maximum number?

I'm a bit of a resourcer but lack skills/haven't really tried anything. This seems like it'll be fun.


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,
Can we do an outro too? Kinda like how Zero Punctuation has both an intro and outro.
So yeah, I'll probably enter. Dunno how good it'll be though, hopefully the combination of Flash, iMovie and Guitar/songwriting skills should help


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe I could try sometime. I just downloaded Premiere Elements and I could use some practice.


----------



## EpicPie (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's my entry, made it short because you don't want to add a lot of time into your video's since long video's are boring lol. Be sure to watch it in 720p
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1pvdmVbIMM

Tiny, if you like it or have some other thoughts or idea's of what I should add to it just shoot me a PM and I can make revisions and add other things that you might have in mind.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 4, 2010)

Can I comment ? (I know it's not for me to decide, just commenting)
really short, and difficult to read "TinyReviews", because it's always turning and too fast.
Maybe you can pause a little at the beginning, so we can read it, then start the rotation.


----------



## reimu (Jul 4, 2010)

I think I shall enter, might as well make use of my college education xD. I really stink at music though, I may take MarkDarkness up on the offer.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 4, 2010)

Hopefully, I can at least try to make one...


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 4, 2010)

so "no copyrighted music" means no music from video games?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 4, 2010)

EpicPie said:
			
		

> Here's my entry, made it short because you don't want to add a lot of time into your video's since long video's are boring lol. Be sure to watch it in 720p
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1pvdmVbIMM
> 
> Tiny, if you like it or have some other thoughts or idea's of what I should add to it just shoot me a PM and I can make revisions and add other things that you might have in mind.



Oh dammit, yours is pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll have to try extra hard


----------



## geoflcl (Jul 4, 2010)

I ought to enter this. For some reason, I get real excited with GBAtemp competitions.


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 4, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> I ought to enter this. For some reason, I get real excited with GBAtemp competitions.


Proberbly because you want to get another
flashcart afterall it It is free


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 4, 2010)

gigsniper said:
			
		

> So all we gotta do is make a youtube video and post it here or PM her??


She did mention it in the first post anyway
so yeh. Send the link or PM her


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 5, 2010)

EpicPie said:
			
		

> Here's my entry, made it short because you don't want to add a lot of time into your video's since long video's are boring lol. Be sure to watch it in 720p
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1pvdmVbIMM
> 
> Tiny, if you like it or have some other thoughts or idea's of what I should add to it just shoot me a PM and I can make revisions and add other things that you might have in mind.


Interesting, but you can't really see what's written, since it spins so fast and colorful.


----------



## EpicPie (Jul 5, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Can I comment ? (I know it's not for me to decide, just commenting)
> really short, and difficult to read "TinyReviews", because it's always turning and too fast.
> Maybe you can pause a little at the beginning, so we can read it, then start the rotation.


I kinda realized that so im thinking about making a revision and slowing down the turning a bit.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 6, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> how many different videos can we submit.
> im pretty good at making intro but barely have time these day
> Mmm good question! I want to make it fair so I'm going to say one entry per person. But I'm going to let people post up as many as they want before the deadline (but if there's more than one entry when the deadline hits, I'm only going to take their first entry) so that they can get other's (and mine) opinions and be able to revise/choose. I'll give anyone suggestions if they ask.
> 
> ...


ERM. I'm not sure. I'll have to look this one up! I'd stay away from unoriginal music for now!


----------



## nutella (Jul 6, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I'm just guessing that BGM = Books Games Music (because I'm a noob and don't know anything and too lazy to look up haha).


Its *B*ack*G*round *M*usic but  lol'd anyway when you continued on.


----------



## Asch (Jul 6, 2010)

Tiny, BGM means (As far as I know) Background music and I think that's what he's referring to.

BTW, the video can be an animation? the only "not to" is using copyrighted music (that means every comercial song you listen to normally or that's protected by the Common Creative Rights) and we have to put "Tiny Reviews" in text, right

EDIT:
Nutella beat me to it XD

(just got up and I love that thing)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 6, 2010)

Dam it I've got a few ideas for intros ('borrowed' from other TV shows etc) but not the skill to actually do them, & got no musical talent either


----------



## gigsniper (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok I want to ask, what do you want on it??

If you don't want to tell ill figure it out aha.


----------



## gigsniper (Jul 7, 2010)

Heres my intro hope you like. Created it because I felt like it aha. It wasn't hard at all.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 7, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> so "no copyrighted music" means no music from video games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## gigsniper (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks MarkDarkness. I wonder if I should make another one with Adobe After Effects.??


----------



## TotalInfinity (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmm, I'm good at 3d modeling, I'll try whipping something up for ya. Give me a couple of days to work out everything.

I do have a couple of questions though.

1. For a logo, do you have a specific one in mind, i.e. the one in your avatar? Or do you have any specifications as to what it is? I don't mean the words, I mean a logo as in a picture.

2. By 30 second time limit, do you want it around that time, or would you prefer a shorter one? I have several ideas, both short 5~ second ones and longer 25-30 second ones.

3. Anything specific you want included in it? Be it pictures, graphics, anything particular you want included or are you fine with whatever?

Just wanted to make sure that I don't turn out anything you don't like, it's been a bit since I've done any movie work, so I don't want to do something stupid.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 8, 2010)

gigsniper said:
			
		

> Thanks MarkDarkness. I wonder if I should make another one with Adobe After Effects.??


It depends... AE has cool plugins, but sometimes it's pretty hard to set them up correctly so that they don't look cheesy 80's stuff.


----------



## gigsniper (Jul 9, 2010)

oh OK aha. Oh well I think I won't since I got school to hang out still.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

gigsniper said:
			
		

> *oh OK aha*. Oh well I think I won't since I got school to hang out still.


?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 11, 2010)

TotalInfinity said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm good at 3d modeling, I'll try whipping something up for ya. Give me a couple of days to work out everything.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions though.
> 
> ...


1. Well, I'm asking a friend to make me a logo which I will most likely post here in this thread for anyone who wants to use it within the next week or so. So just give me a bit time, and I'll try to provide that!
2. I'm really okay with any because I put a 30 second limit so that people could have the freedom to make a long one or a short one! Feel free to share both ideas/videos and I'll tell you which one I'm leaning towards!
3. I'm fine with whatever, but you can feel free to insert clips of some of my previous videos if you'd like. The only graphics in particular I would recommend is the logo and I don't actually have one yet so yeah..


----------



## gigsniper (Jul 11, 2010)

tiny, did you get my video??


----------



## BreadMaster (Jul 16, 2010)

My entry!

No copyrighted music, made in After Effects CS5 over the course of the evening

(In case the embed isn't working - HYPERRRRRLINKKKKKKK!)

Watch in 480p, youtube's compression makes it unbearable enough, much less the lower resolution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can also email the lossless version, with project files and materials.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys! There's about a little over a week left, so get your entries in! About that logo, I might have one by early next week, but if not, don't worry too much about a logo!


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 28, 2010)

Huh, just made a (very, very, extremly) short video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's quite simpel.
Hope the content is not to(o) copyrighted...
Anyway, I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Couldn't post the full video here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, here's the link: Youtube 8Bit


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 28, 2010)

in total, how many people actually entered?

i see 3 videos in this thread


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe so far there are four entries. That means those who entered have a 50% chance of winning something. Pretty good chances, if you ask me!


----------



## waffle1995 (Jul 28, 2010)

forgot about this.
i try to make 1....


----------



## purechaos996 (Jul 29, 2010)

Really want to enter but I won't have time until next week. anyway I could possible submit a late entry. Im very (well maybe very is a bit of an overstatement but im good none the less.) skilled in after effects CS5 and I love editing so its not really about winning for me just more like getting my work noticed.

EDIT:
Might have a half day at work or might not have go in at all if I don't i'll try to make something for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I usually Edit in 1080p or 720p but if it has to be 480p Ill make the adjustments for you.


----------



## shango46 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, here I go with mine. Never made a video from scratch before, so don't be 2 harsh. lol. I am also able to alter it (add/remove stuff) if you want.

If for some stupid reason the video is not working on here (with my luck it's possible), then here is a direct link to the video. Youtube Video Link.
I added all of the systems (DS, Wii, Xbox360, PS3, PSP) because you said you were not limiting yourself to DS. I can remove any if you don't want them. And if you have a different image to use, I will be more than happy to replace it. 

I hope you like it.


----------



## Jei (Jul 29, 2010)

My entry is almost finished, should post this night or tomorrow, just dropping a note to let you know I'm partcipating as well!


----------



## purechaos996 (Jul 30, 2010)

DONE! Here is my entry! Whoo this was fun to make!


Quick question though, When do you think you will get that logo that your friend is making? if its not for awhile I'll use your avatar here and then if you want I'll replace it later down the line ( its easy to do in after effect so no big dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) again that image at the end is kinda like a placeholder I would love to replace it with a Hi-Res logo whenever you get that from your friend.

I can't believe I made it that fast, and here I was worrying about not making it on time.


----------



## BreadMaster (Jul 30, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> DONE! Here is my entry! Whoo this was fun to make!



Where have I seen that before...Hmmm....

I...
Wonder...
Where...
...
Hmmm...
It...
Seems...
So...
Familiar...

Also, you may want to increase render quality or fps in your comp, and turn down the moblur, one or all of those affect the video's pace, making the transitions seem buffeted.

And TLOZ, you can embed!


Nice work in Blender, it's always nice seeing homemade 3D elements in a traditionally 2D medium.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol...So what if I like SureTarget 2.0 it is am amazing plug-in for after effects and it can do some awesome stuff. 

Version 3!!!


----------



## BreadMaster (Jul 31, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Lol...So what if I like SureTarget 2.0 it is am amazing plug-in for after effects and it can do some awesome stuff.



Hahah, true.  Most everything that comes out of VC or Trapcode is great.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jul 31, 2010)

BreadMaster said:
			
		

> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I didn't use Trapcode particular, I decided to just use CC Particular world instead. Although I probably should have used particular I kinda wanted to make the particles into a box shape or like a triangle that might have made it POP a little bit better, although im loving the blue background with the gold/yellow particles I think they blend very nicely together.


----------



## Jei (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's my entry!

Song was inspired by Donkey Kong Country's theme but I mixed an 8 bit rendition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also, the animation is very short but I saved the video longer because you can fade it with the actual review footage while keeping the song a few seconds before starting the review... kinda simple, but I like clean designs, hope you like it


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 1, 2010)

Quick heads up... You guys have about... 6.5 hours from the time this post was posted! (12 o'clock PST)
Get your entries in!


----------



## purechaos996 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jei said:
			
		

> Here's my entry!
> 
> Song was inspired by Donkey Kong Country's theme but I mixed an 8 bit rendition
> 
> ...



If you don't mine me asking what did you use to make it? Flash? Good job on it. although can't tell if its my PC or if its the video but when the texts movies it looks like its shuttering or ghosting a bit. just a heads up.


----------



## Jei (Aug 1, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Jei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the font/textures on Protoshop and animated it all on Premiere. The stuttering is because somehow Premiere have encoded it like NTSC video for TV, I can always try to re-encode it though.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 1, 2010)

Okay, that about wraps it up! (No more entries beyond this post!)

Thank you to all those who participated! You all had amazing videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Results will be posted in a week (Why so long you ask? I will be away on vacation for the next 5 days or so and my internet access will be limited)! Stay tuned!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2010)

Enjoy your holiday TinyT!  Looking forward to seeing the results when you get back.


----------



## purechaos996 (Aug 1, 2010)

Have fun on vacation!!! Can't wait to see the results. I don't even know if I could decide


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 1, 2010)

cant wait for the winner



Spoiler



PICK ME AS WINNER.  i want a dsone with real time features


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 5, 2010)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## gigsniper (Aug 5, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Lol...So what if I like SureTarget 2.0 it is am amazing plug-in for after effects and it can do some awesome stuff.
> 
> Version 3!!!



That one guys was right. Someone "will" use the cheap videocopilot jizz. Haha I think i will lose...


----------



## purechaos996 (Aug 5, 2010)

gigsniper said:
			
		

> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean cheap > VideoCoPilot is awesome!


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 6, 2010)

when is the winner announced
tiny was supposed to be back today


----------



## gigsniper (Aug 7, 2010)

Video Copilot only looks good when its done right not some cheap knock off from the tutorial


----------



## purechaos996 (Aug 7, 2010)

gigsniper said:
			
		

> Video Copilot only looks good when its done right not some cheap knock off from the tutorial



I admit that it does look like the tutorial minus the blocks and lines, but truth be told I actually haven't watched that tutorial in awhile so I actually forgot what he made in comparison to what I did so I guess I did it like subconsciously or something  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weird.


----------



## gigsniper (Aug 7, 2010)

Lets wait and see what happens. I wanna see who wins. l:3


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 8, 2010)

I got back from vacay a bit later than I planned sooo sorry for the delayed results. They will be posted soon! (As in, within a day... like within 24 hours)


----------



## shango46 (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome back! Hope you had a good time!


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 8, 2010)

hope you had a great vacation and hope you thought of the winner


Spoiler



PICK ME AS WINNER


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello!

First of all, I want to thank each and every one of you who took the time to make an entry for my competition! There was a total of 8 entries (if I counted correctly) and all of them were well made. Trust me, the decision for the first place was hard. Almost as hard as... nevermind haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please note that if I did not pick yours, it doesn't mean that your video was badly made. It was just a matter of personal preference. So.. without further ado..

First place goes to.. (drumroll please!)
BreadMaster!
Entry can be seen here:
Your video was very professionally made! It was short and sweet :]

And cutting a very very close as runner up is...
Jei!
And you can find the video here:
http://www.4shared.com/video/Prvgb9sl/Tiny_Intro.htm
Your entry was superb! I really liked the music and the little monkey animated face haha. Cute stuff.

I'd also like to mention a second runner up (although I don't have anymore prizes to give out).
TLOZ! With his 8bit version (that I would love to use as an outro/transition instead):

Jei and BreadMaster, please keep an eye out for a PM regarding your prizes and other details~

Thank you all who participated again! And please, no hard feelings if you weren't picked! Remember, you are all winrars! :3


----------



## nutella (Aug 9, 2010)

Ooo, shiny. Congrats BreadMaster. I might have entered, but I'm super busy with school work.


----------



## shango46 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats guys! I will get it next time, so watch out! lol


----------



## BreadMaster (Aug 9, 2010)

Woohoo!

Luckily for Jei - I don't have a DS anymore - so I'll likely go with the gift certificate (and use it towards the first 3DS flashcart!).

*~Making Of~*
I start with the background - color picked the yellow from tiny's avatar and added a half opaque ellipse vignette around the edges.  Typed up "TinyReviews" in what I think is Helvetica (the most excellent all-around typeface) and animated it two-dimmensionally such that it rotates and edges east at the same rate each time.  The text then scales up and blurs at the same time.  I motion tracked a random shot of me shaking the camera lightly and then applied that movement to the comp - giving it a more natural feel.  Added some pink motion flares (pink hue ripped from tiny's avatar) and tracked them to the text.  Then wrote a quick little expression that ties the camera scratch opacity - lens flare brightness - and text blur - all together - so they interact realistically.

Music was edited together a bit in GarageBand (just your average moody bleeps and bloops), the swoosh is me thrusting my mic out the window of a moving car and pulling it back in - then removing some of the interference, the sparkles are recorded from my neighbor's wind chimes, and the bumps you hear as the text crawls are from a Super Mario Bros. sound effect replacement pack. (They sound like the ones from SMB3, I believe)


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 9, 2010)

i am open to any prizes that the winner do not want


Spoiler



just joking.......im greedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but still if no one wants the prize ill take it


----------



## Jei (Aug 9, 2010)

BreadMaster said:
			
		

> Luckily for Jei - I don't have a DS anymore - so I'll likely go with the gift certificate (and use it towards the first 3DS flashcart!).


Just brilliant! I was wondering how to actually spend a $10 bonus coupon because anything over at ShopTemp has a shipping value of 20 bucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So a ready SCDSOne is just the ideal prize


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratz BreadMaster!

lolgimmeextrajklol


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

congrats. that was a realllllly great one


----------



## gigsniper (Aug 11, 2010)

Aws.. should of done it with After Effects.


----------

